# Voodoo Juice



## Petrus (3/9/15)

Good Morning.
Any reviews on voodoo juice. I want to buy some of the Devils Breath juice. Currently using H1N1 and Bobas. Please Help


----------



## Silver (3/9/15)

Hi @Petrus
Take a look at the Voodoo juice review thread in the juice reviews forum

Here it is
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/voodoo-juice-juice-reviews.t9694/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

